# sony trinitron kv-b2523b / user manual - diagram



## rh00667 (Feb 28, 2017)

hi,
i have an old sony trinitron kv-b2523b. i don't have the user manual. in the front there are 2 leds on A, B, in the center a blinking red led. the image takes about 15 min to appears, the sound appears quickly as soon i apply signal. in that moment apears 1 horizontal line at the top. the rest is black for about 15 min.

the problem was increasing, some monts ago the delay was about 1 min, last week began to increase up to 15

i would appreciate your help, also the user manual to understand the meaning of the leds and the buttoms on the front. also the circuit diagram 

tks in advance


----------



## Deleted 03/18/17 (Feb 7, 2017)

Sounds like the CRT tube inside the TV is going. If you can't get the TV menu or volume bar it's a problem with the TV, and nothing you can fix without a TV repairman. However the TV is so old I don't think it would be worth repairing. For the cost, you could get a brand new HDTV.


----------



## rh00667 (Feb 28, 2017)

thanks Optimus, some comments
- i can get the tv menu
- meanwhile the delay time, there is one complete line in the upper part (not at the center), so i think the vertical is working, but the rest of the raster is off??
- when it begins to works, it works ok during hours without problem
- if i turn off/on the tv quickly, the delay time is reduced from 15 min to 1-2 min

i'm wondering it there is some R-C delay time to enable the system, and the R has degraded increasing the R ????

i can't find the diagram of the tv

thanks a lot


----------



## Deleted 03/18/17 (Feb 7, 2017)

"the image takes about 15 min to appears,"

Does this include the menu? If so, it sounds like it's taking longer for the CRT to warm up, however I am not a TV repair expert. I am just going by my personal experiances when my older CRT's kick the bucket. 

Unfortunately the model isn't supported by Sony anymore, so there is no official manual. I found some on 3rd party sites, but I find many of those are click bait and only show the first couple of pages. If you are trying to do mechanical repair on the TV then I will not be of help but good luck.


----------



## Deleted 03/18/17 (Feb 7, 2017)

I found this thread which might help you. It shows you how to get into the Service menu. Maybe a reset to default settings? 

Also, if only the picture from a input (not volume bar or menu) is taking time to come up, what are you using as your input? Coaxial? Composite? The 21 pin thing?


----------

